# My personal blog



## amandanature91 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is my personal blog:

Amanda's Photo Blog

I will post more soon, feel free to leave comments.

~Amanda~


----------



## szebah (Feb 18, 2010)

Post some pics here please.


----------



## amandanature91 (Feb 18, 2010)

szebah said:


> Post some pics here please.


I will be posting plenty of pictures on my blog.

~Amanda~


----------



## platano (Feb 19, 2010)

lol.. people dont like jumping sites to see images,  thats why he asked to post pics here.


----------



## amandanature91 (Feb 19, 2010)

platano said:


> lol.. people dont like jumping sites to see images, thats why he asked to post pics here.


I am currently uploading some pictures to my photobucket. It will take awhile.

Here are some pictures


----------

